# Advice for all men>>>



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2015)

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc.  This is the first warning I have seen for men.  I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.  A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, Publix, B.J.'s, or even Wal-Mart.  This one caught me totally by surprise.  Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.  Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.  Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.



        Here's how the scam works;    Two nice looking, college-age girls will come over to your car or truck as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle.  They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts.  (It's impossible not to look).  When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's.



        You agree and they climb into the vehicle.  On the way, they start undressing.  Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.



        I had my wallet stolen Aug. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, again on the 17th, 20th, 24th, and the 29th.  Also Sept. 1st, 4th, 8th, twice on the 16th &17th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.



        So tell your friends to be careful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a horrible way to take advantage of us older men.  Warn your friends to be vigilant.



        Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each.  I found even cheaper ones for $.99 at the Dollar Store and bought them out in three of their stores. Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's.  I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Wal-Mart.



        So please, send this on to all the retired men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Eww. Not respectful of women, we are more than sex objects. I find this offensive.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 18, 2015)

I had a giggle. It's not respectful of men either, Shali.
Reminds me of a Benny Hill skit.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you Dame Warrigal.  I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 18, 2015)

As did I. Of course, seeing as how I don't OWN a car nor do I frequent those particular stores I'll have to be satisfied with just strolling around the Chinese Restaurant parking lot ...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2015)

Admit you had me for a minute, Falcon.  (Forgot to glance to see which forum section this was posted in.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2015)

Very funny, john, and appropriately posted in the Humor section!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2015)

I've heard about this scam before. :lol:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2015)

Good one Falcon, and Phil...just for you.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Good one Falcon, and Phil...just for you.



layful:

Somehow that sign looks familiar ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 19, 2015)

re:
        You agree and they climb into the vehicle.  On the way, they start undressing.  *Then one of them starts crawling all over you,* while the other one steals your wallet.

This is as bad as using a cell phone while driving,hope you had your seat belt on.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2015)

I never liked Benny Hill. While the joke is clever I admit, it is offensive to me.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Good one Falcon, and Phil...just for you.



John, your joke just made me smile - but Pappy's sign made me :lofl:
 :lol1:


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Shame on you!!!


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

*Have you heard of the  Foo foo bird*

He goes into a tailspin and ends up flying up his own A___hole.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

I meant this as a reply to Falcon's post.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

3 years  ago, I found the joke offensive, albeit a bit clever. This time I laughed!
What have you guys done to me??


----------

